

Show HN: React on Rails (isomorphic JS React framework) - elierotenberg
https://github.com/elierotenberg/react-rails

======
rubiquity
This is very confusing for Ruby developers for more than one reason:

\- The name implies this has something to do with Ruby on Rails while it has
nothing to do with Ruby on Rails.

\- The repo name is react-rails, which is identical to the official gem[0] a
lot of Ruby on Rails developers use to include React in their Rails projects.

0 - [https://github.com/reactjs/react-rails](https://github.com/reactjs/react-
rails)

~~~
elierotenberg
Fair enough, I've edited the topic name to clarify, thanks for your feedback!

------
elierotenberg
Also see the starterkit: [https://github.com/elierotenberg/react-rails-
starterkit](https://github.com/elierotenberg/react-rails-starterkit)

------
poseid
how/why would I combine this with Ruby-on-Rails?

~~~
elierotenberg
Despite the name, it has nothing to do with Ruby-on-Rails. The name, coined by
@Vjeux, is more about the purpose: provide a full-stack, batteries included
framework for making apps with React. It embraces the React core principles
all the way, from the data backend all the way up.

